# A few questions



## Annita (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi!! well I was looking at the posts here and read about the "doll face" and they are very cute!! how can I tell if my puppy has a "doll face"?... here are some pictures of him so you can see... 
Also I have a question about his weight and how can I tell how much will he weigh at full growth? He is now 7 weeks old and weighs 1.1 pounds (500 grams)...
Thanks for your help this means a lot to me because this is my first maltese so I am learning more and more about them..


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Honestly I can't tell what sort of face he will have - he is very young! How long have you had him? 

Adult weight is something that cannot be estimated without knowing more about the background/lines of the puppy - i.e. how much the parents weighed. Luna was about 1lb at 10 weeks so he seems a good weight but again he is very young and has lots of growing to do!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sleepless in Texas here tonight. 
Your baby is probably too young to tell about what length the muzzle will be, which in part, determines
a doll face. The breeder will be able to tell more when the pup is closer to three months. Do the
parents have doll faces? What lines are in his pedigree?
As for size, that is genetic also. 1.1 lbs is tiny but your pup is very young yet. There is a rule of thumb
breeders used to go by that was double the weight at 15 wks to determine the adult weight. However,
with all the great nutrition and variances in lines these days that rule doesn't hold true as often. Some
maltese can grow up to and into their second year.
I hope the breeder is keeping your little one until he's 12 wks.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I just read in your introduction thread that he is still and the breeders and isn't coming home until 12 weeks :smilie_daumenpos: 

I would ask the breeder how big Teddy is expected to get and if baby doll faces run in their lines :biggrin:


----------



## Annita (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the answers!! about the weight the parents are between 4.4 and 5.5 pound range (just checked with the breeder again jeje) but since I have read here that some puppies when fully grown weigh more than their parents, thats why I was wondering.  He has very good pedigree and comes from one of the best breeders in Argentina (Best Bredeer 2004 and 2005) so I am trusting that he will be in the 4-5 pound range...


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Annita @ Oct 6 2008, 11:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646624


> Hi!! well I was looking at the posts here and read about the "doll face" and they are very cute!! how can I tell if my puppy has a "doll face"?... here are some pictures of him so you can see...
> Also I have a question about his weight and how can I tell how much will he weigh at full growth? He is now 7 weeks old and weighs 1.1 pounds (500 grams)...
> Thanks for your help this means a lot to me because this is my first maltese so I am learning more and more about them..
> 
> ...


Your baby has the sweetest face!! Absolutely adorable! :wub: :wub2: Kaylee weighed 3.2 at 12wks, she's six pounds now at almost 4 yrs. Krissy weighed 2.5, and she's 6.5 now at 3 yrs.


----------

